# Problem fixed - it's safe to come out now



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=299122

A lot of users installed Firefox or other browser services, but this should get the site back in shape.
:clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Firefox > All


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What is Kontera?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray is incredibly updated! :clap: 

Kontera is an ad management service bbb.net uses to bring "related services" to the posters. :biggrin: 

........ only if I can get my hands on a piece of THAT pie... :clown:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ive actually never used firefox before... but I kinda like it now lol... thx to this problem, I am now a fan of FireFox and will use for a little longer


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Steez said:


> Ive actually never used firefox before... but I kinda like it now lol... thx to this problem, I am now a fan of FireFox and will use for a little longer


Yeah, me too. I installed it both at home and at work, and I'm too lazy to uninstall it. :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Firefox is so much better than IE on so many levels.... I wouldn't even know where to start. I also use Mozilla Thunderbird instead of Outlook.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No more random freezing? That was irritating as hell, I didn't even wanna come to this site cause I knew it'd eff with my computer.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So... has anybody come out .............. of the closet yet? :biggrin: 

:joke:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow. Opera owns. This is the first time I'm hearing of this kontera/browser trouble stuff. Never expereienced it myself with Opera.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Wow. Opera owns. This is the first time I'm hearing of this kontera/browser trouble stuff. Never expereienced it myself with Opera.


LOL... 93% of internet users out there got killed. 

Actually IE users could have turned off some ActiveX controls and remain trouble-free, but the bottom line is that it's simply too much trouble for posters to go through just for his board...

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So what exactly were the problems other posters were having, cause mine was constant freezing.

And I turned ActiveX off to no avail yesterday.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... 93% of internet users out there got killed.
> 
> Actually IE users could have turned off some ActiveX controls and remain trouble-free, but the bottom line is that it's simply too much trouble for posters to go through just for his board...
> 
> :cheers:


Really? I haven't been on the board much lately cause of school and all. That must have really sucked. Anyone still actually using IE is really missing out though.

Tabbed Browsing > all! :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Think we can delete this thread?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Think we can delete this thread?


Just unsticky it. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Just unsticky it. :biggrin:


Done and done. :biggrin:


----------

